# Apache OpenOffice Word Processor hits the 100 million downloads mark.



## longknife

I'm a writer and my word processor is extremely important to me. I don't have the $$$ to upgrade of MSWorks Office so this free download has been a boon to me. It does everything I need and even includes spell-check while I type  a life saver. Check it out @ Apache OpenOffice hits the 100 Million Downloads Mark! | SourceForge Community Blog


----------



## DriftingSand

I've been using it ever since I "upgraded" to Windows 8 (what a mistake THAT was).  It works just as well as any Microsoft product and it's totally free of charge.


----------



## Chuckt

Free Pascal is a free language and you aren't paying $400 for Microsoft Visual Basic:

April 2014 Project of the Month, Free Pascal

April 2014 Project of the Month, Free Pascal | SourceForge Community Blog


----------



## Chuckt

longknife said:


> I'm a writer and my word processor is extremely important to me. I don't have the $$$ to upgrade of MSWorks Office so this free download has been a boon to me. It does everything I need and even includes spell-check while I type  a life saver. Check it out @ Apache OpenOffice hits the 100 Million Downloads Mark! | SourceForge Community Blog



Hopefully it is good but they are allowing malware in their downloads and it is referenced here on their free FTP software:

FileZilla | Free Communications software downloads at SourceForge.net


----------

